# [SOLVED] NAT Type Issue(s)



## Nucious (Jul 12, 2012)

At another Forum I managed to get to Type 2 ( Probably the hardest part ) but the person helping me isn't the greatest in NAT type help.

Info -
I need an OPEN NAT Type for Ps3, Games Online mostly for Ps3 and better connections.

What is it now: Moderate // Type 2

What I want it to be: Open // Type 1

Router: Netgear wnr2000v3

Modem: Motorola AT&T Configured Modem, Model number 3360.

Stuff I did to try to get it to Type 1 and why its Type 2...

Why Its Type 2 - I went into my modem and set it to put my IP Address to Public, rather than Private.

What I did to get it to 1, or tried - Put my PS3 in the DMZ, port-forwarded all PSN/PS3 ports and put my PS3 on a static IP.

- - I did attempt to Bridge my Modem with my Router, but it won't work properly...They both would be on PPP or PPPoE. - - -


----------



## Nucious (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: NAT Type Issue(s)*

Figured it out. All you have to do after putting it on a public IP, bridge your modem with your router. 

NAT : OPEN!


----------

